

Why the CENTCOM Hack Was No Big Deal - sep
https://getlogdog.com/blogdog/centcom-hack-big-deal/

======
higherpurpose
Who thought it was a big deal? I mean other than ignorant journalists who
wrote headlines such as "ISIS HACKED PENTAGON".

~~~
urb
It was all over the news - all over the world. I guess if you ask a random
person on the street he'll tell you he heard ISIS hacked the US military :-)

